# cueball44



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

is ther anyone out ther who knows the true facts about the collision between the hull trawlers ST.CELESTIN and the ARCTIC VIKING resulting in the loss of ST.CELESTIN in 1957, "all crew were saved",my brother M.HAWKER and brother in law R.BRADLY were crew members, i was 13 at the time and can remember the mission man knocking on the door to tell my mother that the ship had gone down, she fainted because he did'nt tell her that the crew were safe first, it took us quiet a wile to convince her all was well!!, W.HAWKER.(Thumb)


----------



## osta (Feb 27, 2008)

ships collided BEAR ISLAND sunday 27/5/56 approx 7pm 16 crew landed on 10 man raft others clinging to lines in icy seas skipper MAY last to leave jumping to stb and found himself all alone in the other raft all crew picked up taken aboard ARCTIC VIKING vessel with slight leak escorted ST MATTHEW to TROMSOE inquiry opened on 31/7/56 taking 3 days both skippers suspended for 12 months skipper PERCY MAY age 50 ST CELESTIN and skipper ROBERT GRAY age 31 ARCTIC VIKING hope this helped OSTA


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

osta said:


> ships collided BEAR ISLAND sunday 27/5/56 approx 7pm 16 crew landed on 10 man raft others clinging to lines in icy seas skipper MAY last to leave jumping to stb and found himself all alone in the other raft all crew picked up taken aboard ARCTIC VIKING vessel with slight leak escorted ST MATTHEW to TROMSOE inquiry opened on 31/7/56 taking 3 days both skippers suspended for 12 months skipper PERCY MAY age 50 ST CELESTIN and skipper ROBERT GRAY age 31 ARCTIC VIKING hope this helped OSTA


thanks a lot osta, i must have been 12 then, thought it was 1957, WIN. HAWKER.(Thumb)


----------

